
S.F. tech jobs climb near level of dot-com peak - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/03/27/BUG41IHABH.DTL
======
ChuckMcM
One wonders if this means that home prices in the bay area will recover to dot
com levels as well. Should be interesting to watch.

